# Most hilarious Judge Judy I've ever seen



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

P1





P2

The dumbest woman _ever_ sues ex boyfriend on Judge Judy. Watch both parts. Part 1 is hilarious enough. Part 2 will have you in tears. You have to see this.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i was rooting for her, tbh. lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, this one is funny.
Stupid dance video at the end though. You should have a warning that it's not work safe. While it not enough to get you fire, it's still bad enough to get you in to deep trouble at work ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Lol, this one is funny.
> Stupid dance video at the end though. You should have a warning that it's not work safe. While it not enough to get you fire, it's still bad enough to get you in to deep trouble at work ...


Don't watch Judge Judy at work dude.


----------

